# Nuclear Option



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

For those of you who might like to watch the carnage unfold 

DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9822
DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9839
DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9815


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

o 

can't wait to enjoy the show


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ROFLMAO! I thought it might be a serious question!

~M


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

n2advnture said:


> ROFLMAO! I thought it might be a serious question!
> 
> ~M


Not a question, but certainly a statement by all the BOTL/SOTL's here!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

CS is filling the skies lately - I think that the gorillas are feeling frisky because it is spring.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Spring offensive?

LT :gn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

at least we're keeping the USPS busy... you can't email a package of choice stuff (or help a brutha in need).


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

wow...this place has gone nuts!!:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Look out. When Marc hits it's not a casual thing.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Look out. When Marc hits it's not a casual thing.


i'm guessing it is 3 very large packages full of other package from other BOTL on here headed toward the arizona area.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

IHT said:


> i'm guessing it is 3 very large packages full of other package from other BOTL on here headed toward the arizona area.


Well, 2 large boxes and 1 small one (the one with all the envelopes with $ and gift cards). Just in case the first 3 do not obliterate the area there will be at least one more sent next week (some packages arrived today after I sent these 3 and I know a few more are en route)  My own personal contribution will be sent then too and as Dave so rightly stated "it won't be a casual thing"


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Well, 2 large boxes and 1 small one (the one with all the envelopes with $ and gift cards). Just in case the first 3 do not obliterate the area there will be at least one more sent next week (some packages arrived today after I sent these 3 and I know a few more are en route)  My own personal contribution will be sent then too and as Dave so rightly stated "it won't be a casual thing"


ouch


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope Arizona is still standing after this MOAB hits!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Uh oh ... someone must be...*


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

this should be fun.....hello arizona!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kewl!!o 

Damn it Anita ya didn't put enough butter on it.. :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

...o :w :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> For those of you who might like to watch the carnage unfold
> 
> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9822
> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9839
> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5852 9815


we should be seeing some fallout any day now.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> we should be seeing some fallout any day now.


Dustin must live in a blackhole (no joke needed here). Something was sent Monday (not from Marc's), Priority, that still hasn't landed.....(USPS :tg )


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

drevim said:


> Dustin must live in a blackhole (no joke needed here). Something was sent Monday (not from Marc's), Priority, that still hasn't landed.....(USPS :tg )


Landed today when I swung by the house this morning bro.... HOLY SHIT!!!! You really outdid yourself brother.. thank you so much. When I figure out what the deal is with my internet connection at home I'll post a pic. You went way above and beyond bud, thanx!!

The USPS site says the boxes have landed from Marc (and all you guys) I'll check when I get home...... YEAH!!!!!

Where's that dancing banana smilie cause that's how I feel right now!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Landed today when I swung by the house this morning bro.... HOLY SHIT!!!! You really outdid yourself brother.. thank you so much. When I figure out what the deal is with my internet connection at home I'll post a pic. You went way above and beyond bud, thanx!!
> 
> The USPS site says the boxes have landed from Marc (and all you guys) I'll check when I get home...... YEAH!!!!!
> 
> Where's that dancing banana smilie cause that's how I feel right now!


Very cool, Dustin. The USPS site must not have updated at the time that I posted. Enjoy the beverages!!!

threadjack ended....

Can't wait to see the devastaion of those 3 boxes....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

drevim said:


> Can't wait to see the devastaion of those 3 boxes....


I can't wait to experience the Devastation


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Where's that dancing banana smilie cause that's how I feel right now!


you mean this one?










or this one?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Where's that dancing banana smilie cause that's how I feel right now!


Check out my avatar, bro!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I can't wait to experience the Devastation


have you experienced it yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> have you experienced it yet?


We're waiting.
Where's Waldo?????


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice and the tickets are free to this show...:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HOLY MOTHERF***ING SHIT!!!!!

Wow, you guys, just friggin' wow. Would've posted on Saturday but now that the internet is all setup I can access CS from home WOOHOO!!! I'm back bitches! I'm also Rick James..... if you didn't know.

All I can say is Holy God! You can't imagine the devastation that landed at my door. Boxes FULL of other boxes of donations from ClubStogie members around the world. Stuff from the UK and Australia as well as stuff from all around the Country. I'll just let the pics speak for themselves. 

All I can say is thank you so much everyone, I've got a SHITE Load of PM's to send out after this 



First pic: Uh Oh!!!!
Second pic: handful of letters, personal cards, checks, MO's, gift cards, etc WOW


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

More pics

Stuff that came in seperate from the big boxes, thanx guys.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

More pics

First Pic: Gift from Cory (BlueDragon), thanx so much for the computer bro
Second Pic: Gift from an unknown person, YAY ****!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

More pics

The contents of the HUGE boxes... thank you all so much. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

More pics

Look at the cute stuff Anita made! Echo loved the little handmade quilt thing the best 

Mmmm, yummy smokes!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Devastation!!!!

And a very happy XXX couple  

Thank you all so much, I will post more pics soon. All I can say is I am eternally humbled and grateful for how much the community came together for both of us. I'm inspired.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Devastation!!!!
> 
> And a very happy XXX couple
> 
> Thank you all so much, I will post more pics soon. All I can say is I am eternally humbled and grateful for how much the community came together for both of us. I'm inspired.


.......and they think that's all of it :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Marc scares me when he says things like that LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Another package landed today from "They Who Must Not Be Named"... thank you so much guys, you know who you are and I thank you sincerley. You have EXCELLENT taste 

First pic: nice big bomb, thank you
Second pic: I LOVE these


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mmmmm, these are good too


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Devastation!!!!
> 
> And a very happy XXX couple
> 
> Thank you all so much, I will post more pics soon. All I can say is I am eternally humbled and grateful for how much the community came together for both of us. I'm inspired.


And we all got the pay back Dustin, look at those smiles folks. We're certainly proud to have had a small part in this.

Had to go back and edit. Kudos to Marc!!! WTG brother..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

DAYUM!!! The assault just never stops! UPS pulls up today before I head out to work and somebody sneak attacked us. I have to say a BIG thank you to whatever unknown bomber hit us with these two awesome HomeMedics Relaxing water fountains. Echo LOVES them. Got them set up for her and she is absolutely crazy about them. She says they are very relaxing and soothing and go so great in our new home. Thank you so much to whomever sent these, somebody better fess up!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

These rock!!! The first one has soothing sounds to really relax you. This one went beside our bed in our room.

The second one went on the counter near the kitchen. Works very well there. Echo says its very Feng Shui, whatever that means.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Echo says its very Feng Shui, whatever that means.


Isn't this the Feng Shui smiley? :fu


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> DAYUM!!! The assault just never stops! UPS pulls up today before I head out to work and somebody sneak attacked us. I have to say a BIG thank you to whatever unknown bomber hit us with these two awesome HomeMedics Relaxing water fountains. Echo LOVES them. Got them set up for her and she is absolutely crazy about them. She says they are very relaxing and soothing and go so great in our new home. Thank you so much to whomever sent these, somebody better fess up!


Well, that took long enough to get there. 

I'm glad you two like them. I was trying to think "outside the box" So, enjoy them!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you very much brother! Echo loved them and I'm very glad you thought outside of the box... clever bastage aren't you ??? LOL

I really appreciate it man! The generosity around the jungle is just outrageous!!!!!!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

DC# 0303 0130 0001 5853 2860 o


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5853 2860 o


The hurtin never stops. :


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow this place makes me proud to be a member, kudos guys!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5853 2860 o


OH SHIT!

Just when I thought I was out..... they pull me back in 

Thanx buddy and thanx to all you generous BOTL's out there in CS-Land. I'll post pics when it comes in and then I've got a VERY big thank you list to send out LOL

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Jesus Christ!!!

Check out the devastation!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23334&page=5

Damn... just damn!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Look out. When Marc hits it's not a casual thing.


:tpd:


----------

